# So many problems...

## drgenius87

For some odd reason two things occured, first, Gentoo isn't bringing up my DVD drive in the home directory, and second, i didn't even realize this until now.  How do i get the DVD drive to get itself in there and proper? Its a pretty generic one, reader not writer, in as slave. Once I do get it to work however, what program do I use to play DVD's, as I am very anxious to watch my new Revolutions DVD.  :Razz: 

Also, the scroll button on my beautiful G&E wireless mouse doesn't do anything, what changes do I have to make to xfree or whatever else to get it working?

Ah yes and one more thing, with ALSA, I configured the files and all, and then when I ran modules-update it responded with 

```
Warning: Could not generate  /etc/modprobe.conf!
```

And yes, one more thing, why isn't my floppy drive coming up in there?

----------

## qarce

Hi,

So, to watch movies you want xine or mplayer.

Just type:

emerge xine 

or 

emerge mplayer

modules.... so, I'm not sure why you are running modules-update by hand.  I have never had to do this for ALSA.   Just emerge alsa and alsa-driver

rc-update add alsasound default

then perhaps reboot.... shouldn't have needed this but my KDE3.2 was not working with sound until I rebooted.

Mouse.... That one I'll leave for someone else... I would need to look it up.

Q

----------

## drgenius87

Alright well I was able to fix the problem with my drives not being brought up, floppy an dvd-rom are now present and mountable, ALSA is started but when i run amixer this pops up, 

```
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

 How do i fix this, Kmix isn't functional, and my scroll button still has no idea how to work, hehe. Emerging mplayer brings up errors, how do I emerge xine?

----------

## BillLeeLee

Is your sound device detected?

try 'cat /proc/pci' and see if your sound card is detected.

Try emerging alsa-utils too; this will give you alsamixer (to control volumes and stuff) and a few other utilities

```

emerge alsa-utils

```

What errors are you getting when compiling mplayer?

To emerge xine, you can either emerge gxine or xine-ui. gxine is the GTK+ front end, xine-ui is a skinned front end to the xine libraries. There's also oxine, kaffeine, and a few others I think.

I just emerged xine-ui.

```

emerge xine-ui

```

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

 *drgenius87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, the scroll button on my beautiful G&E wireless mouse doesn't do anything, what changes do I have to make to xfree or whatever else to get it working?
> 
> 

 

You might want to take another look at the USB setup in you kernel. For me it turned out I used the wrong modules. After I changed them and played around a bit, it worked like a charm!

----------

## drgenius87

I emerged alsa-utils but when I did so no errors came up, but there's still no amixer. It's an AOpen AW-850 PCI card.

----------

## omeyotl

About your mouse drgenius87:

I have a logitech wireless and the scroll wheel works fine with this section in my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file:

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

The mouse is plugged into the PS2 port and I think the ZAxisMapping thing sets it to scroll.

You might also need the protocol set to ImPS/2 instead of just PS/2.

Hope this helps.

----------

## drgenius87

Yea the mouse scroll wheel works now, (I'll try to figure out hjow to get the two other extra buttons to work for me later on), but alas! Still no luck with sound. I'm about to recompile the kernel anyway because I need to get my Radeon card to start working, I read other threads and I'm going to try their ideas, anything I should do in menuconfig do get sound working? After recompiling the kernel what should I do to get sound?

----------

## omeyotl

I'd love to help with your sound settings...but I am one of the many people having major issues with sound. I'm using gentoo-dev-sources, kernel 2.6.5.

Sound only plays in XMMS and nothing else. No CD's, mplayer, xine...they do not even show alsa as a driver option. XMMS has it and it works well, no idea why the other ones do not, I have the alsa use flag set.

If anyone has some suggestions, I'd love to hear them  :Smile: 

drgenius, I compiled alsa sound support in the kernel, not as modules. When I dmesg, everything looks good and I know the card is detected cause it shows up and works fine in XMMS.

Guess I am doing something wrong with mplayer and xine.

Good luck with your system. If I figure out what is going on, I'll be sure to post  :Smile: 

----------

## drgenius87

Ok well as soon as I get home I'm recompiling the kernel, see if xmms works or anything else works for that matter. But all in all, I'm not too bummed out, got Gentoo and KDE up and running in the first go, with absolutely never seeing a computer with linux on it, much less touching one. Must've been beginner's luck  :Razz: 

----------

## omeyotl

Good news! I got xine to work  :Smile: 

Here is what I did:

Actually, first let me congratulate you on getting Gentoo installed! First time and you got it up and running, you must be a natural, hehe. I started with it about 6mo's ago and have quit using WinXP for everything except games...I absolutely love it. Now I am a linux convert and am getting my brother, girlfriend, and some friends to use it...gotta spread the word.

Everything worked like a charm on my first 2 installs using the older 2.4 series kernel...and now I have most of what I want working with the 2.6.5, just have to try some games out now. This system is an nforce2 based Shuttle XPC SN45G and here is what I have done so far:

Kernel Stuff

1) Emerged gentoo-dev-sources which downloaded the 2.6.5 kernel.

2) Enabled the stuff in there that the handbook recommends, and some stuff mentioned in the forums for nforce2 mobo's. I never could find /dev/ptys for UNIX 98 so I compiled /dev/pty for BSD...got an error message on first boot, then it went away and my terminal works fine (in gnome).

3) Enabled MTTR, agpart for the nforce, removed drm and dri support, this was for my ATI Radeon 9800. I compiled them directly in, not as modules.

4) For ALSA, I compiled the drivers for my onboard sound into the kernel, intel8x0 for me (nforce2), not as modules.

After kernel, for graphics.

1) emerged ati-drivers

2) ran fglrxconfig by typing /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig and used it to set up my XF86Config. If you compile agpart into the kernel, make sure you do not use the agpart provided by ati, one of the questions will cover this.

3) typed opengl-update ati to initialize opengl on the Radeon

4) That was it, opengl works fine for me.

For sound

First I tried alsa-utils, version 1.03..and nothing worked except XMMS, and only after I changed the driver to alsa (options, preferences, audioI/O tab), and then hit the configure button and set it to the right device, hw:0,2 for me cause I use the optical out.

Xine and mplayer would not work and did not even show alsa in the driver selection section.

I did the following:

1) Emerged alsa-utils 1.04 by using this command:  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge alsa-utils

2) Emerged alsa-oss the same way:  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge alsa-oss

This gave me the matching version to my kernel alsa, 1.04

3) Followed the directions in the alsa gentoo guide AND information I found at www.alsa-project.org for my specific card (covers the /etc/modules.d/alsa and .asoundrc setup).

4) Did the modules-update thing, added alsasound to the start up, then ran alsamixer to unmute. Make sure you scroll to the right, because there were a lot more channels than what showed up initially.

5) For xine (dvd player) I had to do this:  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="X alsa avi dvd gnome oggvorbis" emerge xine-ui

This version had the alsa driver as an option (whew!). For you and KDE I guess you would not put gnome and instead insert kde there. I have not done mplayer yet, so I am not sure what I need for it.

Xine still would not play sound, even after choosing the alsa driver. I had to set it to advanced or master experience level (config options) and then enter the hardware device in each section under the audio tab. For me this was hw:0,2

For you, I would install XMMS first, change it to alsa, configure, see what cards show up, test, and then use the working one as your device in xine (under audio tab).

That's exactly what I did and it works well.

Hope this helps you a bit...usually sound and video are the only tricky things with Gentoo (from what I've seen) and if you have anymore questions, I'll try to help. I've configured both nvidia and ati cards before, as well as nforce2 audio (not finished with this one) and a sound blaster live 5.1.

Good luck and welcome to the Gentoo Linux world!

----------

## drgenius87

Good to be here, finally. As soon as I get home I'm oing to recompile the kernel and etc. Hope this works! I'll be ok if it doesn't though, I guess I could always take out the sound card until the ALSA site actually lists it as a sound card, and just use the onboard audio, not like I have a really nice speaker system anywho  :Razz:  But that video card, must work, hopefully it will...gotta have some Unreal Tournament 2004 man....gotta have it....

----------

## drgenius87

WHOA, that was definitely not good, somewhere along the lines when xfree started pointing to XF86Config-4 or something like that, it kept telling me no monitors existed or something like that, I'd tell you but I was in such a frantic fray of combustion and lack of being able to load kde. So i dont have the exact post thingy. but yea, this did not work for me, maybe i made a mistake somewhere along the lines. Actually, after doing this, im getting MORE errors whenever i load UT2k4. my poor Radeon 7000.

----------

## omeyotl

Uh oh,

I think the ati-drivers in emerge are for 9500's (maybe 8500's too) and higher.

For the 7000, you may have to do xfree-drm or kernel drm support.

You should be able to remove the ati-drivers by unmerging them and then making sure that the fglrx module is not loading. I am out of town this weekend and using a laptop that does not have linux on it yet, so I am trying to remember this stuff  :Smile: 

1) emerge unmerge ati-drivers

2) make sure that the fglrx module is not loading, look in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (if you are using 2.6, 2.4 if you have that one) and remove it if you see it there.

Then check out stustill's post here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=radeon+7000

He has info on setting up a 7000 and I think I used that to set up my gf's Radeon 8500 a while ago.

If you recompiled the kernel and removed drm earlier then you may not even need to compile it again as he says you do not need it in the kernel if you use xfree-drm.

His directions look pretty good.

You will want to re-run xf86config to get it set up again and make sure you add the stuff that stustill mentions in his post.

1) /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config

Sorry for the confusion, I should have asked which Radeon you have  :Smile: 

After you get this working, you can work on your sound  :Twisted Evil: 

Good luck and sorry again for the wrong Radeon info!

----------

## drgenius87

Hehe no problem at all, all in good fun right? Besdies, I need to mess things up all the time so I can learn why things do the things they do faster.  I'm hoping to eventually use my programming skills to help support the development of Gentoo in any way I can, so I need to understand fully what is going on with this stuff. Hopefully my graphics will work, I'm so desperate to watch my Matrix Revolutions DVD which I bought 3 days ago and still haven't watched. grrr.....oh well, I'll have to configure sound to hear the movie  :Razz: 

----------

## drgenius87

Oh would you look at that, we're getting somewhere! The errors I'm receiving are drastically reduced, only 1! woohoo! hehe. here's out output of typing /usr/local/games/ut2004/ut2004 

```
Could not load OpenGL library

History:

Exiting due to error

```

I didn't know ATi used OpenGL though...but how do I fix this error?

----------

## wol

I don't know about the 7000, but did you run opengl-update ati?

----------

## drgenius87

Well I ended up running opengl-update ati but it still doesn't work. for all of those of you just coming in Im using a Radeon 7000, and im having trouble getting it to work (along with sound, but we'll worry about that later).

----------

## omeyotl

It's telling you that Unreal Tournament 2004 uses opengl. I think that it should have come with xfree86.

How did you install UT2004?

I have a demo disk from Maximum PC but I have not tried to install it yet. Pretty cool that Unreal runs on Linux, eh?

Anyway, there is probably just something wrong with the install and the game is not finding the opengl library where it expects it to be, but then, you already guessed that from the error message, hehe.

Let me know how you installed UT2004 and maybe we can figure out what is wrong.

----------

## drgenius87

On the full version of Unreal Tournament 2004 the cd has a linux installer, I simply opened it.  It asked for the cdkey etc and installed to /usr/local/games/ut2004/ . By getting this message does it mean that my video card is now working and UT2k4 just cant find it, or is it still not working?

And yes, so cool that we got support for UT2k4

----------

## omeyotl

It means that UT2K4 can not find the opengl library on your system. We should test the card to make sure that you have opengl properly enabled.

The way that I always do it is with the xscreensaver.

I do not have kde on my system so I am not sure how it works for you. If you can browse through the selection of screen savers on your system try to preview some that mention GL and try gears, planetary gears, GL planet, if they are super slow then your card is not rendering opengl and your system is doing it in software, which is bad.

Let me know what you find out.

----------

## drgenius87

Well, I tested opengl by trying to run an opengl screen saver, with no luck unfortunately. I am using a Radeon 7000 and all the support I have found pertains to the 8500 and above, nothing I have found works for my card. Anyone with a 7000 and got it to work under the 2.6 kernel?

----------

## drgenius87

Well a new problem has arisen, whenever i try modules-update i get the error: 

```

Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf!

```

How do i fix this? It is preventing me from going along with my near success with ALSA.

----------

## lightvhawk0

 *drgenius87 wrote:*   

> Well a new problem has arisen, whenever i try modules-update i get the error: 
> 
> ```
> 
> Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf!
> ...

 

try this

modules-update force

and that should make it yay

----------

